# DS #3593: Suikoden Tierkreis (USA)



## Rayder (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4734^^


----------



## Amici (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice. Wanted the US version.


----------



## Lyzard (Mar 27, 2009)

is there any differences?


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 27, 2009)

lyzard said:
			
		

> is there any differences?



Not at all. You should stick to the European version for the cheats


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 27, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> lyzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I think (don't know yet in the process of testing) the audio is less compressed as it only contains 1or2 languages compared to 6or7


----------



## zincsterio (Mar 27, 2009)

Can someone verify if the audio is any different (less compressed)?  And if there are any other differences from the EUR release?


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, been waiting for this version and it took 10 days from its release date to get dumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I hope EUR saves are compatible with this, as I don't want to play through the beginning again >_> .


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great RPG for the DS, and also a damn fine Suikoden game. Heck, I am enjoying it more than IV or V.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 27, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I hope EUR saves are compatible with this, as I don't want to play through the beginning again



Or you could just continue with the Euro version. It's the same game.


----------



## dawn.wan (Mar 27, 2009)

this is a fun game. A++


----------



## Ruri (Mar 27, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wheatshelf (Mar 27, 2009)

can anyone confirm that (E) saves will work for the (U) version? thank you.


----------



## Ryupower (Mar 27, 2009)

i dont think the save are compatible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i stated the EUR game, got to the mines
but then i used USA game , didnt see the save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so I was not that far in to the game, just a few areas
so i will start over


----------



## Depravo (Mar 27, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know that bigotry was intended to be ironic but you have to be careful. There are idiots out there who will think you are being serious.


----------



## pitman (Mar 27, 2009)

Can this be undubbed without sync problems ?


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 27, 2009)

Here you go with a bigger Cover, Rayder:
btw, greeeeeaaat game!


----------



## zincsterio (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm also curious as to if undubbing this version will be easier than the EUR release.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Zerrix for the bigger boxart.  It has been appended. I looked around a bit and couldn't find a larger one myself.......but I didn't really try all that hard either because I figure the release info was more important that the size of the boxart.  Bigger is better though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I lowered your warn level a notch for being helpful.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I agree that this is a nice game.  I'm not really into RPG's (burnt myself out on them way back in the C64 days), but I might actually play through this one.


----------



## War (Mar 27, 2009)

So um... is it just me, or does it seem like the characters speak RIDICULOUSLY fast? It's been bothering me for quite a while now...


----------



## Anhmeister (Mar 27, 2009)

It's not just you. I've noticed it too.


----------



## taken (Mar 27, 2009)

They were talking fast. Like they are on speed in the europe version.

But it a very good game.


----------



## Rywiec (Mar 27, 2009)

What are wi-fi features of that game?
Just state sync like in GTA or something more?


----------



## dawn.wan (Mar 27, 2009)

ya they do talk fast... but after a while you just stop caring... 35-40+hour game... trust me u just stop caring.


----------



## Djay187 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah the voices are fast and horrible, I'm playing a dubbed version now, makes it much more bearable. It's definately a good game though.


----------



## dawn.wan (Mar 27, 2009)

imo marcia has the worst Voice Overs... some of the side characters actually have good voice actors.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Mar 28, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> We Americans have to play our game in good, honest _American_, not Brittonian or whatever godless mongrel tongue you limeys use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow. That's a "friends list invite" right there.

Good work.


----------



## h8uthemost (Mar 28, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> We Americans have to play our game in good, honest _American_, not Brittonian or whatever godless mongrel tongue you limeys use.



You do know that many here are going to whine and boo-hoo because of that statement, right? Not that it really matters though. But I just thought I would let you know.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone who has played suikoden I and II... that could tell me if this one is any like those ones? never liked the III+, felt like the 3d and the pirates stuff make the game worse =(

I started it and looked decent (except that every single character look like a kid even if they are 30 years old ._.) and god... why Marica ... why not Marcia.. or Marisa... Marica is like gay in spanish... xD... at least they put that name to the girl of the group... but there are lots of jokes about "maybe  he is a boy.... but started dressing like a girl later... after all she has only male friends"


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 28, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL YUGIOH THE ABRIDGED SERIES

It's like a TV show by itself, lol. XDD

Whoever got offended by this needs to lighten up, it's just a really big reference to the spoof series.



And also, almost completing this game, it's very awesome, yes.

The Magedom party members are awesome.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 28, 2009)

Bandit Keith is actually Canadian though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes, some of us Americans are true nationalists that refuse to play games from other regions.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 28, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> true nationalists



Is that a euphemism for 'xenophobes'?


----------



## Gian (Mar 28, 2009)

Great game!

I only really noticed the main character talking really fast.
The others are bearable.
Then again, you stop caring after a while.


----------



## IBNobody (Mar 28, 2009)

The game is okay, but I really wish they would have included a quicksave.

Thank god for RTS!


----------



## Vague Rant (Mar 28, 2009)

What makes no sense is that I'm an Australian and I insisted on waiting for the NA release.


----------



## aerowalk (Mar 28, 2009)

i prefer US release as well, less language choice


----------



## enarky (Mar 28, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's the code-word for "degenerate idiot". That way you can easily swear in public without offending anyone. The political correct and more often used variant of that is "true patriot", though.


----------



## |WickeD&#12 (Mar 28, 2009)

-off topic content removed-

On topic: Seems to work on ezIV cant wait to check it out more looks like a good one.


----------



## Zulithe (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah only the main character's talking seems TOO fast to me. The others seem faster than they should, but it's not that bad. I guess they sped up the talking to reduce the length of the audio clips to save space? I dunno...

Can anyone confirm if the audio is "less compressed" in the USA version? This was a claim earlier in the thread.


----------



## lachinay (Mar 28, 2009)

just to let you know, you can already undub perfectly thanks to some great guys' efforts. In particular you can inject the english text into the jpn version (so it's more a translation than an undub). Movie subs are there, battle voices are there, the desynch problems have been fixed (by hand)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=140...p;#entry1851962

speaking of that, does the US version have battle voices? If not, there's one more reason to do the switch

ciao
S

PS about the "true patriots": you should only play games DEVELOPED in the US! Shame on you for waiting for the US version of a foreign game... go finish CoD4 again as a punishment...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 28, 2009)

Does it work on R4 1 GB SD once i Arm7 patch it?
_> dun want a waste download.
Cuz its quite big.
_>


----------



## Depravo (Mar 28, 2009)

It works on R4 with YSMenu without patching so presumably it will work on R4 firmware with an ARM7 patch (should it need one).


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 28, 2009)

Presumably...
well, i guess thats good enough.
Thanks for helping
_>
^ignore that (_> part), i have got into a habit of doing that D:


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Racist much?


----------



## Reaper (Mar 28, 2009)

Is this game good?


			
				Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Ruri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't understand obvious sarcasm much?


----------



## Depravo (Mar 29, 2009)

When I saw that post, I KNEW the irony would pass over the head of most people.

A good rule of thumb is to always assume 90% of people are less intelligent then yourself before you make a post containing any wit, satire or sarcasm.


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe it's just because I'm in a bad mood, but to me this game is crap. VA is shoddy, main hero yammers quickly like he's on crack, character sprites are _too_ cartoony looking, and it feels like your generic RPG. Audio is awful too, way too "tinny". I know the DS has alot of limitations but this is just awful. Perhaps others see something in the game that I don't... But it's not gonna be a game that'll stay on my flashcart for long. Keep in mind all of this is just my personal opinion, your results will vary.


----------



## fateastray (Mar 29, 2009)

SamusKnight2K said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just because I'm in a bad mood, but to me this game is crap. VA is shoddy, main hero yammers quickly like he's on crack, character sprites are _too_ cartoony looking, and it feels like your generic RPG. Audio is awful too, way too "tinny". I know the DS has alot of limitations but this is just awful. Perhaps others see something in the game that I don't... But it's not gonna be a game that'll stay on my flashcart for long. Keep in mind all of this is just my personal opinion, your results will vary.



Although you play PS0? It's about the same on those fields. And since you can stand Japanese, why not undub it? Doesn't that eliminate two critiques. True, it's like a generic RPG, but then again, so is Suikoden 1 and 2. And since it's your opinion, you can't call it crap, because that would be a fact. You're right about how results may vary.


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 29, 2009)

I've completed this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice ending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way can't we save the completed games?


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Mar 29, 2009)

To start off I wanna apologize for the confusion if any, I was expressing annoyance over their 3D models, not the still-image cut-ins during dialogue or CGI cutscenes. Now onto the quotes...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Although you play PS0? It's about the same on those fields.
> PS0 and this game have nothing in common. PSO's style has a anime-esque look to it albeit a tad cartoony which I really don't mind. This game just goes overboard. The character models look plain ridiculous and the VA sounds like a bad fandub. I can tolerate it to an extent but their tones at times don't match up with the mood they're trying to portray. My biggest gripe is just the bad acting and fact it seems like your generic RP in forms. It sort of seems as if they didn't put much effort in trying to work on the character models either. Big hands, big feet? Really now... I'd expect this from an N64 game like Super Mario 64. Some of the enemies don't look so bad but the main characters are plain awful. Again I know that the NDS has its limitations... But geez!
> 
> 
> ...


I fail to see where I said it was a "fact". I said to me it was crap. That means in MY opinion the game isn't worth playing. To ME the game sucks... It has _nothing to do with what others think_ of the game. Face it, there's gonna be at least one person who doesn't like a game (Valid reasons or not) and at this time that happens to be me.

I'll leave it at that. Again to me it was just opinion. I can call the game whatever I want but it doesn't mean that it really is that to others. If people believe for example it can be the Game of the Year then that's their choice. Maybe it could be. Maybe to you my opinion doesn't matter. But of course you're entitled to argue with me if you want or just ignore it. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## shiv (Apr 1, 2009)

Can anyone enlighten me what the speed rating of a char does? Does it mean the order (or chance) to get his turn executed before others? In a turn based RPG a speed rating sounds quite out of place for me (new to RPGs at all). I love the game so far, seems like a lot of effort and work was put into it. Its actually the first game where I do the occasional stop to watch the details, something which I'm used to only in PC games. 

Cheers!


----------



## Try2bcool (Apr 1, 2009)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Ruri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not racist...it's patriotism.  If we wanted to talk like them, we wouldn't have dumped all that tea in Pearl Harbor.


----------



## cutterjohn (Apr 3, 2009)

Try2bcool said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! And I thought that we had dumped it in the Saint Lawrence River just outside of Quebec...


----------



## alvin_a1234 (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone got the game jamming halfway?

I played until the part when the main character managed to get into the tower of the one true way through this portal, then while showing the video when Nova was saying something, it just hanged there... >_< Anyone know how I can solve this problem? (I personally tried this twice, but both times it jammed at the same place...)


----------



## mike10003 (May 19, 2009)

Is there a reason why the game just blacks out when I try to leave Mislato River for the first time? I tried to redownload the ROM and it still freezes.


----------



## 23. (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello, I'm new so I know it must sound stupid but where do I get the rom? I don't see any link on the page and when I search for the ndsrelease with the number it gives me a totally different game x) thank you in advance for your answers!


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 31, 2016)

23. said:


> Hello, I'm new so I know it must sound stupid but where do I get the rom? I don't see any link on the page and when I search for the ndsrelease with the number it gives me a totally different game x) thank you in advance for your answers!


piracy isn't allowed on this site. try google. also this is from 09. this is some powerful necromancy.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 31, 2016)

23. said:


> Hello, I'm new so I know it must sound stupid but where do I get the rom? I don't see any link on the page and when I search for the ndsrelease with the number it gives me a totally different game x) thank you in advance for your answers!


We do not host copyrighted content nor do we provide links or information on how to obtain it. 

Please do yourself a favour and familiarise yourself with the *forum rules*.


----------

